# Honda HS 520 Issues & 720 Questions



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

I bought the HS 520 Dec. 2013. It is a good machine that starts on the first pull, even after not being used for 8 months. Love that Honda reliability. I also own 2 Honda EU2000 that I ran in tandem for 28 days during Sandy without a hiccup. I also bought 11 other 2000's that I gave out to family, friends and neighbors and not one person had any issue and all felt they were a God send to have.

It has had excessive vibration in the handles, more than any machine I have ever used. Is this normal ? Is there anything I can do to fix this ?

The chute design does not allow me to get close to cars, or the building line and ithe chute turns freely to the right, but when turning extreme left it reaches a point where it binds up and with a little more force an audible click is heard and then it will go the rest of the way.

It is under Warranty and when I contacted a local dealer about this, he told me there may be a rock caught in there and likely would not be covered by the Warranty. White it is possible, I doubt there is a rock caught in the chute track. While I am not as skilled as some on here, I am able to do basic repairs and maintenance without being intimidated. Is there something I can do to the chute so that it will turn equally and freely in both directions instead of just one?

When I contacted the above dealer, he told me that the 720 has 2 more HP than the 520. Is that accurate ? It seems hard for me to beleive that it could be that much of a difference.

What is the weight of the 720 with Elect' start ?

Are there any new Models supposed to come out for next season for Single Stage machines ?

I use this machine in the course of snow removal on the properties that I own. The 520/720 is the largest machine that I can lift into the back of my SUV without the need for help. I like the design of the 720 Chute controls on the handle now and can't beleive that Honda did not put them there last year, similar to The Toro design of chute control. This design would allow me to get closer to the building and do a better job of snow removal.

Which Model of 720 would be best for my application ? I never use the electric start on any machine that I have had, but I think it is a nice feature to have should someone else need to use the machine. I do need the remote chute control.

While I have had no issues with the lower power of the 520 engine and it has not stalled out on me, even at the end of the driveway where the plow dumps the load, it is always better to have a little more power than less.

I have had two new machines in the last 4 seasons and would like to settle on one machine that will meet all of my needs and be able to keep it for many years. The 720 with remote chute control and elect start seems to be that machine, but with which engine is the real question.

My location is Long Island and NYC.

Thanks.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

ALOHA from the paradise city.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

*Hs720as has problems w/vibration and new chute control and is on hold from honda.*

ALL THREE MODELS ARE ON HOLD. KEEP YOUR 520.


Honda HS720AS 20 inch Electric Start Snow blower | Wise Sales


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Center Mass said:


> I bought the HS520 Dec. 2013.
> It has had excessive vibration in the handles, more than any machine I have ever used. Is this normal ? Is there anything I can do to fix this ?


Early production versions of the new Honda HS720 had some vibration issues, but not the HS520, which was made for over 10 years. The vibration you're experiencing may be 'normal' but since the machine is under warranty, I'd have a dealer inspect and evaluate it. They have probably sold hundreds of them, and know what it 'right' for vibration (or abnormal). 



Center Mass said:


> The chute design does not allow me to get close to cars


Honda offers a shorter-length chute that does not extend beyond the width of the HS520/.HS702. It is easy to install, and available from any Honda dealer, suggested retail price is $32.66:













Center Mass said:


> when turning extreme left it reaches a point where it binds up and with a little more force an audible click is heard and then it will go the rest of the way.
> Is there something I can do to the chute so that it will turn equally and freely in both directions instead of just one?


You can inspect the chute area closely, and look for any foreign objects or damaged parts. If all looks fine, might need the dealer to take a closer look to find the issue. The chute is supposed to rotate with the same effort in both directions.



Center Mass said:


> When I contacted the above dealer, he told me that the 720 has 2 more HP than the 520. Is that accurate ?


Honda doesn't publish horsepower for these engines when installed on a snow blower. However, the HS520 has the GC160 engine (160cc) and it is rated at 4.6hp. The new HS720 has the larger GC190 engine (190cc) and it makes 5.2hp. 



Center Mass said:


> What is the weight of the 720 with Elect' start ?


93 lbs. 



Center Mass said:


> Are there any new Models supposed to come out for next season for Single Stage machines ?


No, Honda just introduced the three new HS720 models last fall, so *no new single-stage are expected*. FYI, it has been confirmed new, *2-stage *models are moving production from Japan to the USA, but no details or schedule yet. 



Center Mass said:


> I like the design of the 720 Chute controls on the handle now and can't beleive that Honda did not put them there last year


That's because the HS520 was discontinued last fall, and replaced with the HS720. Two of the new HS720 models have the remote chute controls, while the base HS720 model still has the loop-style chute control. See all here:
Honda Snow Blowers and Snow Throwers



Center Mass said:


> Which Model of 720 would be best for my application ? I never use the electric start on any machine that I have had, but I think it is a nice feature to have should someone else need to use the machine. I do need the remote chute control.


So Honda offers both; you can get the HS720 with remote chute and get pull-start only, or pull and electric start for $50 more (suggested retail). 

FYI, it's been my experience with these smaller engines they are very easy to start in 1-2 pulls, provided you keep them tuned and run fresh fuel. The electric start option requires you to run an extension cord to the machine, and sometimes that can be more hassle than pulling the recoil. I generally only recommend the electric start models for customers who may have physical limitations with pull-start operation.



Center Mass said:


> The 720 with remote chute control and elect start seems to be that machine, but with which engine is the real question.


Again, the HS520 has been discontinued, so if you want another, look for used units (warranty can be transferred). Or, get the new HS720 with the remote chute; Honda has pretty much sold-out for this season, but you can pre-order one for delivery in the fall. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Robert thanks for your professional detailed response. Which of the three 720 engines would be most suited to my application ?

What is the weight penalty for having the electric start ?

Any ideas on what I can do about the vibration in the handles ?

I don't want another 520, looking for a new 720 that best suits my needs. should I get the commercial one, or the premium residential one ?

I knew the dealer was wrong about the 2 HP increase. If that were true, I would no longer be able to lift it. .6 HP should spot on and a significant increase in power, which is why I would like to have it.

Again a 720 with remote chute is what I need, just need to know which of the 3 engines I shouls focus on. Is the model that is only sold in Canada right now going to be available in the U.S. next year ?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The 720AA is the model with the remote chute. The 720AS adds electric start, and the 720 AM deletes all the above. 

And I may be wrong, but I do not believe that Honda "officially" offers this in a commercial level. The dealer may add upgraded skids and scraper bars, and call it a commercial unit, but I do not believe this unit has these. 

And insofar as engine, I believe all models have the GC190. 

If I am wrong on any of this, hopefully Robert can correct me.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You can compare the differences between the three models of the HS720 line on Honda's web site.

It looks like they all share the same basic features, the primary difference appears to be in how the chute is controlled, and the addition of electric start in the AS model. All three use the GC190 engine.

Honda HS720AM Model Info| 20" Single-stage Snow Thrower | Honda Snow Blowers

Honda HS720AA Model Info| 20" Single-stage Snow Thrower | Honda Snow Blowers

Honda HS720AS Model Info| 20" Single-stage Snow Thrower | Honda Snow Blowers

I'm no expert on the matter, but my guess would be that Honda is no more likely to bring the Canadian commercial model of the HS720CC with the GS190 engine to the U.S. than they are to return the HS621 or HS622 back to the U.S. market, at least for the time being.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Center Mass said:


> Robert thanks for your professional detailed response. Which of the three 720 engines would be most suited to my application ?


First, I'd suggest you get a USA-spec HS720, to ensure you can obtain parts and service from a USA Honda dealer. All USA-spec HS720 units have the same engine (GC190). Only Honda Canada dealers offers a different engine (GS190) on one of their HS720 models. 



Center Mass said:


> What is the weight penalty for having the electric start ?


Only 4 lbs (starter motor, control box, different flywheel with ring gear)



Center Mass said:


> Any ideas on what I can do about the vibration in the handles ?


Really should have the dealer check it, and they could tell you if the vibrations you're feeling are normal or not. Not any specific repairs I can recommend...



Center Mass said:


> I don't want another 520, looking for a new 720 that best suits my needs. should I get the commercial one, or the premium residential one ?


Stick with a USA model, which all have the GC190 (premium residential) engine. Even if you really, _really_ wanted to get the commercial-engine model from Canada, it does not have the remote chute control, and I'm guessing you want that feature more than anything else. 



Center Mass said:


> Is the model that is only sold in Canada right now going to be available in the U.S. next year ?


No plans to offer the commercial engine in USA-spec HS720 models. While this could change, I can't imagine it would happen anytime soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> ...Honda is no more likely to bring the Canadian commercial model of the HS720CC with the GS190 engine to the U.S. than they are to return the HS621 or HS622 back to the U.S. market...


You posses a highly-accurate crystal ball sir.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Center Mass said:


> . Again a 720 with remote chute is what I need, just need to know which of the 3 engines I shouls focus on. Is the model that is only sold in Canada right now going to be available in the U.S. next year ?


The commercial grade Honda HS720cc (only available in Canada) is not fitted with the remote chute. Even if Honda released the HS720cc commercial model in the US, I doubt they would add the remote chute. My advice would be to keep an eye on Craigslist for a used HS621 with the commercial GX160 which is Pound-for-Pound every bit as powerful as the GC190 on the HS720. Just no remote chute available on the HS621 either. IMHO, I prefer the "positive" stops on the Honda HS621 chute vs the cable driven remote chute on the HS720. Just my $0.02 for what it's worth.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Freezn said:


> The commercial grade Honda HS720cc (only available in Canada) is not fitted with the remote chute. Even if Honda released the HS720cc commercial model in the US, I doubt they would add the remote chute. My advice would be to keep an eye on Craigslist for a used HS621 with the commercial GX160 which is Pound-for-Pound every bit as powerful as the GC190 on the HS720. Just no remote chute available on the HS621 either. IMHO, I prefer the "positive" stops on the Honda HS621 chute vs the cable driven remote chute on the HS720. Just my $0.02 for what it's worth.


OK, I did some reading on the HS621. Seems like my kind of machine for my application. I like the engine, the only downside to the 621 is the chute has no remote control, a factor for me and given that they were U.S. discontinued in 1998, finding a 621 is hard. In Canada, used 621's can be had in the $325-375 range. I don't understand why Canada always gets the creme of the designs and the U.S. gets lesser quality product.

The 621 with GX160 6 H.P. engine seems superior in power to the new HS720 GS190 5.2 H.P.. GX series engines kick butt.

I wish Honda would produce the 621 again, modernized with a remote chute because now that Simplicity has a Single Stage with a B.&S. 250CC enginewith 11.5ft-lbs of torque, it seems Honda needs to step up the power to keep up, even though they just introduced the HS720 with a 187CC engine, which was an increase over the HS520 with GS 160CC engine. 

The kicker is they are selling the HS621 in Canada, all they have to do is sell it here and add the remote chute control to have a top selling single stage. The competition bar is constantly moving.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

What sort of application are you intending to use your machine for?

Honda's GC series engines have been around for a very, very long time, and have proven themselves to be quite capable under a lot of uses. There's no argument that the commercial grade GX series has it's benefits. I've serviced and rebuilt a few of them on mowers.

I would like to see Honda bring the HS621 back to the U.S. market as well, but their staff must have had a very good reason for discontinuing it here. 

Along with the notion of keeping your eyes open for an HS621, you might also watch for an HS521. If I'm not mistaken, everything about those two machines was essentially the same. The 521 had the GX140 engine, while the 621 had the GX160. I've had experience with both, and can say that other than one had a yellow lever to activate the auger, the other was black, and the 5 and 6 numbers on the shroud, there wasn't any difference I could tell in their operation and performance.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> What sort of application are you intending to use your machine for?
> 
> Honda's GC series engines have been around for a very, very long time, and have proven themselves to be quite capable under a lot of uses. There's no argument that the commercial grade GX series has it's benefits. I've serviced and rebuilt a few of them on mowers.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip on the HS521, no one mentioned that. I would like to hear the engine size CC and HP rating for the GX140 engine if anyone knows ? It sounds like it would be more powerful than the HS720AS GS190 anyway?

I am a landlord and I do all snow removal myself. The remote chute design on the 720AS would allow me to get closer to the building or fence line and closer to cars as well. The remote chute design is a nice to have feature, but not a must have feature, a more powerful engine is a higher priority.

I do 6 properties in NYC, most are easy with 20' long by 6-9' wide sidewalks, which is easy. The hardest part is loading and unloading the machine by myself into the back of my SUV. I have found that I can lift about no more than 90 lbs. and a large single stage will cram snugly into the back. A two stage of any size is not an option.

I am finding now that I turned 48, it is not getting any easier to do the lifting for a 5 min snow removal job. For 16 years I did all the above with an MTD 4.5 HP with Tecumseh Snow King engine and I made up with strength and will power, what the machine lacked in H.P.. The Tecumseh engine needed little maintenance for a machine that was used that hard for that long and I did the maintenance myself, I have some skills and know my limitations, but not on the level of the folks on this forum.

Now as I get older, I find going with a larger or more powerful engine and letting the machine do more of the work, is the smarter way for me to go. One property the sidewalk is 18' wide by 140' long. 

Then, when I return home I have my house to do the sidewalk is 3' wide by 60' long and 4 car driveway, then I do the one next door and one across the street, both elderly, but nice and good neighbors, but the time all that is done, I am wiped out for the rest of the day. I also ocassionaly do my Daughter's tutor's house, who is widowed and the same size as the above homes I outlined. 

This is why I need the most powerful engine I can lift and fit into my SUV and the remote chute control to allow me to do the neat, clean, professional quality job I try to do. 

The short handled $33 chute for my Honda HS 520 may be a way for me to go next Winter if I do not get an HS720AS next Winter. I can tell you that I sometimes go to Canada for Hunting or Sking and if I do, the next time I will be bringing back a new Canadian HS621 in my trunk, if it will fit with all the luggage, or on the trailor hitch mounted platform.

I can probably fit two boxes of HS621 on my large size trailor platform, if anyone needs a 621 and is willing to come to Long Island to pick it up, reach out to me. I can also put one on my roof rack, no issues.

BTW, the willingness of guys here to share their extensive knowledge and support is excellent and the accuracy of the info is top shelf. 

Thanks to all.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Center Mass said:


> Thanks for the tip on the HS521, no one mentioned that. I would like to hear the engine size CC and HP rating for the GX140 engine if anyone knows ? It sounds like it would be more powerful than the HS720AS GS190 anyway?


Hondas HS621:
GX160 Specs: 163cc 5.5HP @ 4,000 RPM with 8ft-lb of torque @ 2,500 RPM

Honda HS521: 
GX140 Specs: 144cc 5.0HP @ 4,000 RPM with 6.7ft-lb of torque @ 3,000 RPM.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

So to compare the GX140 engine to the HS720 GS190 187 CC 5.2 HP engine, what is the torque and RPM figures for the GS190 engine ? Which one is considered more powerful ? Sounds like the GX140 engine would be lighter weight to lift in and out of the truck.

Seems the HP is about the same between the GS190 5.2 HP and the GX140 5 HP, but I am guessing the GS190 being a larger block size should make more torque at a lower RPM ? I guess we are about the find out...

With all the input I have gotten it seems the best thing for me would be the HS621 (I will buy 1-2 extra belts while in the Canadian Dealer. Is there any other HS621 spare parts I should get while I am there ?) and then add the short chute handle to it, or next best option would be the HS720AS.

Does anyone know what happens at Customs when I try to bring back a machine or two ? Duty fees, export permits or the like ?


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

From the specifications pages in the owner's manuals found online at Honda's web site:

HS521 weight - 89.5 lbs. 90.0 lbs. w/electric start

HS621 weight - 91.5 lbs. 95.9 lbs. w/electric start

HS520 weight - 82 lbs. 88 lbs. w/electric start

HS720 weight - 81.6 lbs. 88.8 lbs. w/chute control 93 lbs. w/electric start

The Canadian Honda web site shows the HS720CC weighing 83.8 lbs. No electric start or chute control available.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Center Mass said:


> Does anyone know what happens at Customs when I try to bring back a machine or two ? Duty fees, export permits or the like ?


They take your snowblowers away, send you to a foreign country, set you down at a computer late at night and make you send spam messages offering smooth skin gunk, weight loss formulas, and muscle building schemes to snow blower forums in North America. The last guy that tried it is very good at spamming, and has been promised release once all traces of snow in the Yukon are gone.

Just kidding...I think...

Actually, I have no idea about such things.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

If you can find a nice condition HS621 for around $250-$300 on craigslist I would pounce on it. Having said that, I stumbled across a nice looking Toro 721RC around your neck of the woods.

TORO POWER CLEAR 721 R-C COMMERCIAL SNOWTHROWER

It's got the 212cc commercial engine and is a beast. Again, no remote chute. Pretty sure most of the high end commercial single stages from both Honda and Toro all come with the manual chutes. That Toro 721RC is beast. The seller is asking $485 which isn't too bad for a $600 machine less than a year old. With the season winding down, you might be able to snag that machine for less than $400, which would be a great score.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Sent you a PM Center Mass. Might just be the 10 ring you're looking to hit.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Link To Honda Canada for HS621

Honda Canada

Strange there is no mention of Torque or HP rating.


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Freezn said:


> Hondas HS621:
> GX160 Specs: 163cc 5.5HP @ 4,000 RPM with 8ft-lb of torque @ 2,500 RPM
> 
> Honda HS521:
> GX140 Specs: 144cc 5.0HP @ 4,000 RPM with 6.7ft-lb of torque @ 3,000 RPM.



Very helpful.

Could you also list the same specs for:

HS720AS

HS621

HS720CC


Looks like a strong possibility that I will go to Canada next November and purchase a new HS621, or HS720CC. Thanks for your help.

Does anyone know if I will have to pay export fees/taxes at the Border coming back into the U.S. ?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

center mass said:


> very helpful.
> 
> 
> Hs720as = *gc190 home owner / residential grade engine: Specs: 187cc 5.2 hp @ 3,600 rpm with 8.3ft-lb of torque @ 2,500 rpm*
> ...


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey this is just spitballin' since I've never actually done it but food for thought: the EPA regulates emissions on things with small engines like, say, snowblowers.

It's *possible* the folks at customs could give you grief or even prevent you from bringing the snowblowers over the border without proof that they meet US emissions standards. I know that is true with cars and motorcycles and such.

So you might try to find someone who as actually brought a snowblower or something similar into the country from Canada and see if they had any problems of this nature.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.dutycalculator.com/count...-taxes-when-importing-into-the-United-States/


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

Elaw that is a very good point you raise about emissions. I don't want grief at the border, I don't mind paying some tax or duty, but if they told me I can't go over the border with it then that would be a disaster.

Perhaps Robert knows whether the Canadian HS621 meets US emissions standards ?
bwdbrn1 thanks for the duty calculator, I might be looking at paying around an $80 duty, which is fine if I figured it out right. The bigger concern is not a few dollars more or less, but whether they will let me pass back over without proof the emissions meet US standards.

Freezn, fine work, thanks for the support. Looks like the HS621 is the winner.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

The EPA has a document here: http://www.epa.gov/oms/imports/documents/420b10027.pdf that might be helpful.

If I'm understanding it correctly, there's a one-time exemption to the importation rules for personal use of up to 3 small engines - see the 2nd bullet point on page 39.


----------

